# Looking for an online Dark Heresy group!



## Monifa the Tech-Priest (Apr 5, 2015)

I've always been very interested in giving this Dark Heresy thing a try, I've already designed a full character, I just need to select skills, equipment, etcetera.

I'm a little bit interested in something along the lines of survival, perhaps a hive city with a serious plague zombie problem? A few new gameplay factors such as hunger and infection thrown in for good measure.

Players or GM's please comment!


----------



## Trantor the Arbitrator (May 27, 2016)

Hiya, I'm a relatively new player with an already ongoing DH1 group but they are pretty irregular and I'm looking for more sessions.

I'm happy to look into DH2 as well and while I've not GMed yet I'll consider it in the future.


----------



## Zagaroth (Jul 27, 2016)

I am also interested in getting an online group going for DH or Deathwatch. Feel free to reach out to me about any and all things about the greatest lore ever created. Warhammer 40k <3


----------

